# List of cases that fit the ATI 5870



## 20mmrain (Oct 16, 2009)

As you know the Computer Scene is all about helping others: 
Do to the fact that the new 5870 and 5870x2 take up so much space. I went looking on the internet for a list of cases that would fit the 5870 and possibly the 5870 x 2 when it releases. I was not able to find that list obviously for the 5870 x 2, but also a little surprised I was not able to find one for the 5870 either. 
So my thought with this post is to create that list for other people maybe searching for that same thing. 
You can choose to participate if you want. But if you do here are the requirements: 

1. You must have the card. Installed in your case that you are talking about. ***** Or Not have the 5870 but have a card equal to or longer than the 5870*****

2. You must provide the name of the case.

3. You must say what form factor the case is....  Micro tower, Micro Desktop, Mid tower, Mid desktop, Full Tower, and so on.....

4. Provide a picture and Measurement (So that we can confirm it) I would like to make it as trust worthy as possible.

5. Or if you have an other way of knowing for sure like another Forum's post.

So guys if you think this is a good Idea.... Please post. But I'm hoping it will take off. Also when the 5870 x 2 and the Nvidia GT300's come out we will be able to add them to the list as well. 
Thank you to all that help! 



> Well if it's an obvious thing...... Well than I would still list it. If you know for a fact I would still list it as well but.... I would try to give as much of the facts as possible! Also If someone modded they're case to make it fit that doesn't count.......
> 
> But I just saw another post about it. Like I said still by all means list it just do the best you can as far as listing the specs....
> 
> ...



*****Will fit the 5870******                                                     
*********LIST**********                                                      
Cooler Master CM 690                                                                
SilverStone Raven 2
Antec Twelve Hundred (From other Forum)
Antec Nine Hundred (From other Forum)
NZXT Tempest (From they're website and other Forum)
NZXT M59 (From they're website and other Forum)
NZXT LEXA S LEXS (From they're website and other Forum)
Cooler Master Storm Sniper (Verified)(over 12 Inches)
Apevia X-Qpack and X-Qpack 2 (MICRO Verified 12 Inches)
Silverstone TJ07 (over 12 inches)
Lian Li P50
Corsair Obsidian 800D(Full Tower)( Over 12 inches Verified)
NZXT Beta EVO( verified by other forum)
NZXT Gamma( verified by other forum)
Xigmatek MIDGARD(Verified by www.hardwarecanucks.com)
Cooler Master 690 Nvidia edition ( verified by other forum )
Apevia X-qpack 1 (verified)
NZXT rouge case (Verified here also xfire )
NZXT Panzer Box (Verified other forum )
Cooler Master Haf 932 (Full tower over twelve inches)
Cooler Master Haf 922 ( mid tower verified other forum )
Antec 300 (mid tower)(Verified here)
Antec skeleton (work station case)
SILVERSTONE FT01-BW ( verified from new egg.com)
Coolermaster CAC-T05 Centurion 5( I thought it wouldn't but I just recived mine today and it does Will take pics soon!)
Rocketfish Full Tower
Antec Sonata III (Will fit one but in XFire will need HDD cage removed)
Lian Li PC-7 Plus II (Will fit one but in XFire will need HDD cage removed)
NZXT Zero 2 (verified here)
Fractal Design Define R2 (verified another forum*Mid tower* pics here)
Cooler Master Cosmos and Cosmos S(will fit)
Thermaltake Speedo (verified Andy Tech.com)
Silverstone Raven 1 (verified here )
Thermaltake Xaser VI (Verified here)


Always adding keep them coming!!!.................


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 16, 2009)

What if you know 100% that it would fit, but can't meet rule No. 1?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 16, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> What if you know 100% that it would fit, but can't meet rule No. 1?



Yeah, some people here have cards as long as the 5870 or know the dimensions of the card and the clearance in their chassis.


----------



## LagunaX (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a coolermaster CM 690.
My 5870 is on the way.
I know it will fit because currently it is housing a Sapphire 4850X2 which is longer.
Sorry for not meeting criteria.


----------



## Polarman (Oct 16, 2009)

The Silverstone Raven 2 will definitely fit the 59XX (Hemlock) cards for sure. My 4890 has 2 inches of clearance from the bottom fans.

My old Antec Titan 650 would also. It was a deep case.


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 16, 2009)

Well if it's an obvious thing...... Well than I would still list it. If you know for a fact I would still list it as well but.... I would try to give as much of the facts as possible! Also If someone modded they're case to make it fit that doesn't count.......

But I just saw another post about it. Like I said still by all means list it just do the best you can as far as listing the specs....

Like for instance.... Take a tape measure and measure to the best of your ability. Or if you don't have that available go to the manufacturer's website. If that is still not possible just list it and eyeball it the best you can. 

You understand though... (I don't know why) But there are people out there that give false info for no reason. I'm looking for a list that they can mostly trust.

I mean for example look at New Egg's Customer review's LOL

RULE Nuber 1 changed


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 16, 2009)

Cooler Master Storm Sniper - Excellent case, very study and has a ton of features. Looks great with windowed side panel (I've got one)
Fairly large ATX mid-tower case
Can fit a 13" long video card before running into big problems.







Aint I nice


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes you are thank you sir!


----------



## MK4512 (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL, I just imagined a person trying to fit a 5870 into a micro ATX case...

On topic, good job, sure this will help alot of people


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 16, 2009)

Why do you have your heatsink facing the wrong way ?


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 16, 2009)

I know for a fact that the 5870 and 5870X2 will fit in a Silverstone TJ07 with room to spare.


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 16, 2009)

Actually here are some PIcs of another computer I have... It is Micro ATX and it could fit a 5870, GTX200 series and maybe depending A 5870x2 (If it's 12 inches or less)

Name of the case: Apevia X-Q Pack 2 (12Inches) Micro ATX









I used to have a HIS 4850ICEQ+4 Turbo in there fit with tones of room to spare......
Other specs of that pc:
MOB ASUS P5Q-EM
Intel e7400@(stock) But was @ 3.2 until I gave it to my kid 
2 Gigs G.skil RAM 1066MHZ
1 500 GIG Western Digital 7200 RPM Hard drive SATA
Apevia 550Watt PSU
Wireless NetG card


----------



## wiak (Oct 16, 2009)

Lian Li P50 case support it according to this picture
http://images.tweaktown.com/imagebank/Lian-Li-PC-P50-side-s.jpg
unless am in the woods, anyway gonna see if my 5870 thats in the mail fits my cheftec mesh big tower case real soon


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Why do you have your heatsink facing the wrong way ?



Is it facing the wrong way? I get temps in the mid 30's (C) on idle and mid 40's under load. I think it works just fine positioned like that.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yup its facing the wrong way it also means its fighting with the rear exhaust fan for air.

If you had it facing the other way then the hot air will be exhausted directly out of the case, also the draw of air over the ram will help cool it : ]


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Yup its facing the wrong way it also means its fighting with the rear exhaust fan for air.
> 
> If you had it facing the other way then the hot air will be exhausted directly out of the case, also the draw of air over the ram will help cool it : ]



My CPU fan is exhausting air from the heatsink, not pushing air onto it.


----------



## LagunaX (Oct 17, 2009)

There are multiple threads on the optimal orientation for air heatsinks.

For standard cases it is blowing out towards the rear.

For your case AND for your type of heatsink it is blowing UP towards the top of the case for bests temps.

When you search though most will be titled more or less "best direction for TRUE"...

Additionally, push (blowing on the HSF) has been found more effective than pull (your scenario)...


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 17, 2009)

LagunaX said:


> There are multiple threads on the optimal orientation for air heatsinks.
> 
> For standard cases it is blowing out towards the rear.
> 
> ...



I'm not really worried about my temps though. I mean, I don't overclock a single bit and everything is staying perfectly cool. If I ever take the stuff out, I'll move it around, but it's too much of a pain to try to get that fan off and turn the heatsink around to do it right now. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2009)

Corsair Obsidian, I have 4" past my GTX280 for more card


----------



## JATownes (Oct 17, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Corsair Obsidian, I have 4" past my GTX280 for more card



Off topic:  I am dying for that case...and thinking about grabbing one on the 25th (My B-day )  How are your temps?  Think it is worth the $$?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2009)

well if you want a chassis that is sexy, clean, and hides everything for you, its the case to get.

Temps are nominal, not great, but not bad either. Currently running all air cooling, and its as good as any chassis I have beat me components in

Personally I love the case so Im a bit partial, but if you can find it at a good price, I say get it!


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 17, 2009)

Will put my HDD cage back in my sunbeam and measure up, I think it has enough room.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 17, 2009)

1. You must have the card. Installed in your case that you are talking about. ***** Or Not have the 5870 but have a card equal to or longer than the 5870*****
*I have two 275's which are 10.5"*
2. You must provide the name of the case.
*Corsair Obsidian 800D*

3. You must say what form factor the case is.... Micro tower, Micro Desktop, Mid tower, Mid desktop, Full Tower, and so on.....
*Full Tower*
4. Provide a picture and Measurement (So that we can confirm it) I would like to make it as trust worthy as possible.




5. Or if you have an other way of knowing for sure like another Forum's post.
*The 275's fit in with ease, there's even room for my Swiftech 655 pump. *


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for following the request I sorta just cut to the chase


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 29, 2009)

Bump

ANyone know if it will fit the Lian Li pc 7FW?


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 29, 2009)

No I'm not a where if it does but I have a few more that does.....
NZXT Beta EVO
NZXT Gamma
Xigmatek MIDGARD

But here is an image of 4870's in that Lian Li case. It looks like from the picture that it would fit. But I also could not find any specific posts to your questions hope this helps a little?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Looks like it might fit in the top PCI E slot


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 5, 2009)

It can fit inside the NZXT Rogue

and even 2 of them, its a very cool case, the card is like 35c idle


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 5, 2009)

You can add the Rocketfish Full Tower if you wish.


----------



## dosmond (Nov 24, 2009)

*5870 fit Lian Li PC-7 Plus II, Antec Sonata III*

I don't have the card installed in my case, I'm using a nvidia 8800gt which is 9" long, But I do have a tape measure sitting on one of my harddrives showing what can fit.  I have 2 cases a Lian Li PC-7 Plus II mid tower case. and an Antec Sonata III mid tower case.
Assuming what I've read... (the 5870 is 11 1/8" long, and the 5850 is 9 5/8" long) In the Lian li the 5870 will fit if only one is being used, if crossfired, it will require the HD bay to be mounted sideways or chopped or removed.  The 5850 will fit fine alone or paired with a second 5850 in crossfire without any mod or removal of the hd bay, With my Antec case the 5850 with fit, alone or paired up with another one.  The 5870 will only fit if the card is exactly 11" if its the 11 1/8" as I've heard elsewhere it will not fit as a single card or with a second card without chopping the hd bays.

here's the money shot, lian li first and the antec second.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://i571.photobucket.com/albums/ss159/dosmond/DSCF5853.jpg


----------



## Noy (Nov 30, 2009)

Fractal Design Define R2
Mid Tower
Image provided below. I do not own it but was linked to it at a thread on another site and thought I'd share it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 30, 2009)

It (5870, reference design) fits in a an NZXT Zero 2 case (Full Tower, ATX) albeit barely.  Here's a bad pic:
http://img.techpowerup.org/091001/Side Dark.jpg

I can't get a ruler in there without holding it at an angle.


----------



## tollickd (Dec 8, 2009)

will it fit in 

THERMALTAKE SPEDO ADVANCE PACKAGE?


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 8, 2009)

i know the Cosmos and Cosmos S can fit 16" easily


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 8, 2009)

> will it fit in
> 
> THERMALTAKE SPEDO ADVANCE PACKAGE?



According to an Artical from Andy Tech..... A 5970 Xfire set up will fit into a Thermaltake Speedo. So considering the Thermaltake Speedo advanced is just a souped up version of the thermal take Speedo I would say yes....... Here is the article read and it will tell you..... Hope this helps.....

http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3679&p=2&cp=4

If worse comes to worse I would just take off that little heat shield covering the video cards.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 8, 2009)

How long is the 5870?


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 8, 2009)

> How long is the 5870?



My Diamond 5870 stock reference design is exactly 11 inches. Some people say 11.2 with the fins but I measured twice from front to back and out of my case..... and I got exactly 11 inches.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey guys, the Silverstone Raven 1 case easily fits this card and soon to be the HD5970 as well when I recieve it later this week, chees CHAOS! I know their not the best pics so my bad.


----------



## wiak (Dec 9, 2009)

Antec Three Hunderd




angled sata is l33t, dont say otherwise 
btw that mb is just for show i got a GA-MA790FXT-UD5P in there now and it has angled sata 





my current mb ;P


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 11, 2009)

I just received my Tt Xaser VI (VG4000SNA), have not had time to start assembling yet, but I believe a 5870 will fit?

It is not really clear from the photo, but it is 14 inches from expansion slot to drive bays.


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 11, 2009)

> Antec Three Hunderd



Was already listed but it wasn't verified so thank you for doing that!


----------



## §quishie (Feb 26, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hey guys, the Silverstone Raven 1 case easily fits this card and soon to be the HD5970 as well when I recieve it later this week, chees CHAOS! I know their not the best pics so my bad.



can you confirm that the Raven 1 can house the 5970?
pics would be good aswell


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Feb 26, 2010)

anyone know if the 5870 will fit in a Lian Li A05 series case?  My friend just bought a 5830 and REALLY wants to make sure it will fit.  He has removed the HDD cage if it makes any difference.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 26, 2010)

MK4512 said:


> LOL, I just imagined a person trying to fit a 5870 into a micro ATX case...
> 
> On topic, good job, sure this will help alot of people



...or a mini ITX case.


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 19, 2010)

*Cooler Master Elite series*

Cooler Master Elite 330
Cooler Master Elite 331
Cooler Master Elite 332
Cooler Master Elite 333
Cooler Master Elite 334
Cooler Master Elite 335
Gigabyte GZ-X2

All these cases have the same internal design and measurements. Pictures are from an Elite 330.


----------



## _33 (Mar 19, 2010)

The Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced should be mentionned.  This case is new for 2010 and should replace the regular CM 690, for whoever wants to get a 690 case.

http://www.ninjalane.com/reviews/cases/cm690ii

I've measured in my CM690 II Advanced how long a graphics card it can take, and it clears a solid 12 inches.  Since the HD5870 is 11.1 inches in length and has it's PCI-E power connectors on the side, there shouldn't be any issues fitting this card in the CM690 II Advanced.

A pic of the measurement in CM can be found in the CM690 II Advanced thread in tpu by (FIH) The Don:  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113623&page=3

EDIT:  Here's an article about the CM 690 II Advanced mentionning that the case fits all cards but the 5970.


> In fact, the case will take any graphics card except for the HD 5970, which is over 310mm long.


http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/17659/1/1/3/



> For our testing we used Radeon HD 5870, and it fit like a glove, but note that the case will take cards up to 304mm long.


http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/17659/1/1/4/


----------



## Egg (Mar 22, 2010)

*Vapor 5870 fits easy in coolermaster scout*

Get a Sapphire Vapor X rev.2 (blue PCB not the green rev1 which is 10mm longer) Total card length is 257mm rev2 & 267mm for rev1 
Reference HD5870 is 282mm and is too big for scout by 15mm.
I think both vapor versions would just fit in my scout, rev2 has 10mm to spare.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 22, 2010)

im 99% sure antec 900 would fit them




fits the 4870x2 with lots of room

so should fit the 5850 atleast


----------



## shevanel (Mar 30, 2010)

great thread

you can add a Lian Li Pc-c33b


----------



## shevanel (Mar 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> It can fit inside the NZXT Rogue
> 
> and even 2 of them, its a very cool case, the card is like 35c idle
> 
> ...




mmm i like this case.. can you tell me how well the case works for cooling?

i am trying to move my shit into a SFF but so many cases to chose from.


----------



## esberelias (Apr 2, 2010)

*Cooler Master Storm scout* fit's the 5770 with about 3.5 more inches left...soo it should fit the 5870


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a Silverstone TJ09.There is 14ins from the back of the case to the front fan


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 2, 2010)

Add the ThermalTake Element V to the list plox. Roughly 14"


----------



## Egg (Apr 7, 2010)

esberelias said:


> *Cooler Master Storm scout* fit's the 5770 with about 3.5 more inches left...soo it should fit the 5870



Reference HD5870 100% will NOT fit in CoolerMaster Scout. (without a Dremel)


----------



## KayDat (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd like to say that my XFX 5870 appears to fit in the Antec P183. I just received the case today, and while I haven't gotten around to transplanting my computer in yet I just did a test fit, and it appears to be good. I had done some research before ordering the case, and people had said that you would need to remove the upper drive cage for it to fit; this would appear to be false. I _did_ have to remove the upper drive rail, but the 5870 seems to _just_ fit in the case with the cage installed. You can even have one drive installed in the cage, as long as you only plan on using one card; you can probably have two cards installed and keep the cage in, but you wouldn't be able to have any drives installed anyway, defeating the purpose of having the cage there in the first place.
Edit: I just noticed the photo shows the card a little lopsided; while it is a bit of a tight fit, there is still a little bit of wiggle room.








You can see in the above photo that there is only about half a cm of clearance between the HDD and the card. The intake vent is touching the cage edge, and since the vents taper away at the top and bottom, the middle of the vents protrude slightly into the cage. This means without doing some surgery, you won't be able to remove the cage without first removing the card.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 8, 2010)

Remove the hard drive cage in the middle and you will have plenty of room!!!
I have the P182 Gunmetal case with the middle hard drive rack removed and have had a GTX 295 and currently 2 X GTX 275 with plenty of room to spare. I place the hard drives in the bottom rack
You will get better airflow from the front 120mm fan when you remove the middle cage.

Really old photo of rig with E8500 and GTX 295 (big ass card):


----------



## KayDat (Apr 8, 2010)

Well yeah, of course removing the cage is an option...unfortunately, you pretty much should remove it anyway; I had forgotten that most motherboards have the PCI-E x16 slot in the second slot, not the first. This means you can't have _any_ drive rails in the cage, so I removed it in the end anyway. Annoying, because I have 5 HDD's on hand.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 25, 2010)

Plenty of room in my AZZA Solano.


----------

